

Show HN: SupportKit embeds Zendesk into your iOS apps, with one line of code - gozmike
http://supportkit.radialpoint.com

======
acgourley
I am considering adding helpshift.com to our app - it's a native helpdesk
library which fairly expensive but seems to have great features and it covers
android/ios and even has unity integration. Anyone tried it?

------
pretz
I think you just saved me a lot of unnecessary development time. Thanks!

~~~
pretz
One followup: I feel really scammed by entering my email address just to be
redirected to github. If you don't want to give them your email address, just
click here:
[https://github.com/radialpoint/SupportKit](https://github.com/radialpoint/SupportKit)

------
moeadham
Looks Great. Obvious Question: When will you add Android support?

~~~
gozmike
Thanks! We're porting to Android and it should be coming up really soon.

